# Back Tension Grip



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

points of ancor is the key one more refrence point to keep in line i.e jaw bone on knuckle
at least thats how i use it


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

mrb1982 said:


> This may sound like an odd question and maybe a little too simple for this forum, but I am currently shooting a 2 finger Stans hinge release and I notice some people shoot with the back of their hand flat against their face. Is that supposed to be the proper form or is it a comfort thing because I have also seen people shoot it in a more relaxed form. Any advice is encouraged. Thanks.


If u rotate ur hand to be flat against ur face u will have tension in ur forearm . This is not what u want , Ihave found +- 45 deg to be just about tension free .


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

mrb1982 said:


> This may sound like an odd question and maybe a little too simple for this forum, but I am currently shooting a 2 finger Stans hinge release and I notice some people shoot with the back of their hand flat against their face. Is that supposed to be the proper form or is it a comfort thing because I have also seen people shoot it in a more relaxed form. Any advice is encouraged. Thanks.


There is no right or wrong way to shoot a BT (hinge) release (and that includes the way you get the release to fire). Try everything and let your scores tell you what's right or wrong for you. If you learn many ways to use it, you'll be able to modify your shot as you start to get stale with the release. DON'T LIMIT YOURSELF TO ONE "CORRECT WAY TO SHOOT A BT RELEASE" BECAUSE OF WHAT YOU READ IN THESE POSTS. Figure it out for yourself by trial and error.
Joe B. Zenith Archery Products


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

That is definately good advice. I think right now my main problem is my anchor point needs to become more secure and once I get that under control, hopefully everything else will come. I have been struggling a little bit because when I shoot it with the correct anchor point, everything comes together, I shoot some really good scores, but when I lose some of my focus on my anchor point, then I vary horribley. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## stringnastick (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a rookie question about this. If you are shooting a backtension release, how can you have an anchor point? Isn't the idea to keep pulling until the release fires? Seems to me if you stop at some point in the draw then you have to start the muscles pulling again to fire the release. It seems it would create a lot of extra movement to stop at an anchor point, and then get started again. Wouldn't one single smooth pulling action until the release fires be more stable?


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

stringnastick said:


> I have a rookie question about this. If you are shooting a backtension release, how can you have an anchor point? Isn't the idea to keep pulling until the release fires? Seems to me if you stop at some point in the draw then you have to start the muscles pulling again to fire the release. It seems it would create a lot of extra movement to stop at an anchor point, and then get started again. Wouldn't one single smooth pulling action until the release fires be more stable?


Yes, but you still need to find an "anchor" in order to be consistant shot after shot. Also, the amount of movement needed to activate the release is very very little.

Lien2


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

stringnastick said:


> I have a rookie question about this. If you are shooting a backtension release, how can you have an anchor point? Isn't the idea to keep pulling until the release fires? Seems to me if you stop at some point in the draw then you have to start the muscles pulling again to fire the release. It seems it would create a lot of extra movement to stop at an anchor point, and then get started again. Wouldn't one single smooth pulling action until the release fires be more stable?


i personally stop at anchor, relax the back of the hand then the pull thru/release actually comes from the back muscles pulling my arm thru. 
i hope this is "correct" , but it works well for me and is SMOOTH. thats why i fell in love with back tension release


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*nice post!*

two thoughts, both hold water.
do it any way you want just do it the same.

the release i shoot (not all) is specifically designed to go off best at a 45

find out what angle you get through it best at, then get a release that matches.


----------

